# Need advice on healthy but tasty recipies



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

I want to find new healthy but tasty recipes. But I'm at a crossroad...

I grew up on my Depression-raised parents' French-Canadian cooking, most of which I find bland & heavy and don't eat anymore. 

My husband grew up on heavy post-WWII Polish cooking (lots of meat, cabbage, onions, bread, potatoes, breaded/fried), which he unfortunately still loves.

For the last 20 years, I've been juggling the Polish cooking my husband likes with some ethnic cooking (Mexican, Indian...) with the 80's & 90's stir-fry/pasta/chicken nugget/burger/hot dog.

My husband would like everyday suppers of homemade soup, roast meat (or breaded & fried), potatoes, gravy, hot vegetable (with some kind of topping) or salad (with croutons, bacon bits & lots of dressing) and bread on the side. He is a little heavy, but not overweight.

That is not only too heavy and unhealthy for me, it's a lot of work. My daughter and I don't like any of this (except for the homemade soup).

My daughter and I prefer lightly grilled chicken or fish, or vegetable dumplings, with a small side of whole-grain rice or wheat noodles and, steamed vegetables. We also like Asian cooking, which my husband does not. If I prepare a light meal my daughter & I like, my husband will get a sandwich 2 hours later.

I don't know what to cook anymore. It's made me lose my will to cook. So I'm looking for a cookbook to inspire me.

Some of the new cooking is have too many fad-ish ingredients (cilantro, balsamic), too complicated (Flay, Battaglio...), too rich (Emeril, Rachel Ray, Nigella, Michael Smith), too "pretty"/artsy or too low-fat that taste is forgotten.

There are thousands of recipes on recipe websites. The odds of finding a good one  are slim...finding more than that, forget it.

Please, anyone been in a similar situation? Any suggestions? 

Mattie


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 18, 2009)

My husband is a picky eater, and I love everything. I will compromise by adding a second vegetable to the meal, one for each of us, and when making my spaghetti sauce or chili, I don't make it as chunky as I'd like, same ingredients, just smaller dice.
We've switched to healthier pasta and whole grain bread. I will use a cornstarch thickener instead of a butter/flour roux. Use lighter versions of favorite dressings, and make those purchased croutons and bacon bits disappear. Just don't buy them. Fill your pantry with healthier choices.
I found the cookbook for the Sonoma Diet to be interesting. 
Do you work outside the home, too? If so, then have nights where he cooks. If not, have weekend meals where he cooks... Maybe if he knew just how hard it was, he'd lighten up. so to speak. and if he feels the need to make a sandwich later, well, let him. Maybe when he gets tired of making sandwiches every night he'll learn to like what you cook.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 18, 2009)

In my household there were always two choices: either eat or don't!

What I suggest is weaning him away from his heavy menu gradually, starting with your kind of cuisine twice a week - and tell him that - tell him you want a choice for yourself once in a while, and emphasize the benefits of whatever it is you make, and he would benefit from expanding his range of flavors to include international fare - almost like a game. And as he becomes accustom to new things, you may be able to increase to three or perhaps even every other day for yourself.

By the way, cilantro and balsamic vinegar are not "fad-ish" ingredients. They may be new to you, but they have been around for a long time! Pick a recipe that has one new ingredient to you, buy it and try it - experiment for yourself as well. If you don't like it... give it to a friend. Be bold!

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

My pantry *is* full of healthy choices. "...make those purchased croutons and bacon bits disappear..."  ???? NOT an option. Duh! Who thinks like that anymore? He buys what he wants - the same way I do. 

When he cooks, he cooks stuff he likes. He know cooking - like everything else - is work.

What I need are recipes/cookbook to bridge the gap.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 18, 2009)

If he buys what he wants, and you think it is stupid (the "duh!") to do otherwise, then you deserve each other and the problems you are having.
Lots of people that are trying to eat healthy empty their cupboards of unhealthy ingredients. Lots of people think that way.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 18, 2009)

healthy recipes - Google Search


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Selkie said:


> In my household there were always two choices: either eat or don't!
> 
> What I suggest is weaning him away from his heavy menu gradually, starting with your kind of cuisine twice a week - and tell him that - tell him you want a choice for yourself once in a while, and emphasize the benefits of whatever it is you make, and he would benefit from expanding his range of flavors to include international fare - almost like a game. And as he becomes accustom to new things, you may be able to increase to three or perhaps even every other day for yourself.
> 
> ...



For years, I have introduced great meals the rest of the family loved, but he never acquired a taste for any of it. I still make make them and he still doesn't enjoy any.

P.S. Balsamic is not new to me...I have given it years...it's truly horrid.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

"healthy recipes" on google...

Did that exact search a few months ago. That is what caused me to write "...There are thousands of recipes on recipe websites. The odds of finding a good one  are slim...finding more than that, forget it..."


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 18, 2009)

point? I guess we are just trying to help, but you have found a negative aspect to everything thus far.
Have you looked at the Sonoma Cookbook that I recommended?


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 18, 2009)

healthy cookbooks - Google Search


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> If he buys what he wants, and you think it is stupid (the "duh!") to do otherwise, then you deserve each other and the problems you are having.
> Lots of people that are trying to eat healthy empty their cupboards of unhealthy ingredients. Lots of people think that way.



Your comment is in poor taste.

The "duh" referred to anyone thinking they can "make those purchased croutons and bacon bits disappear" from another *adult*!


----------



## Bilby (Sep 18, 2009)

I know this isn't really what you are chasing but I can't think of anything that will bridge the gap by recipe alone. If it were me, I would look at making extra when I made the food he likes and freezing the extra portions for other nights.  Also I would look at two soups/stews as they are easy to make and freeze (as a rule), one really thick and heavy one that he will prefer and a lighter, clearer soup that you and your daughter will enjoy.  I know it sounds more but you wouldn't have to do it as often.

How about changing the veges that you serve so that they are still filling but less starchy.  Give him an extra potato and you and your daughter have more broccoli say.

My father was English of Lithuanian heritage and potatoes were his thing.  Mum used to say taht he would eat chips with every meal if she gave him the option. And I guess when he lived with his parents, he probably did have latkes and chips with every meal!  Mum refused to make chips very early on in my life because of that.  If he wanted to have chips with his meal, he had to cook them for everyone.  Needless to say, we had mashed potato most nights, not chips!

As to the croutons/bacon bits thing -well I guess you can make your own to make them healthier but either way that is the least of your issues.

Being of an English background, we used to have lots of meat pies - beef, beef and mushroom, egg and bacon, chicken and veg, etc.  You could try that but with phylo pastry instead of puff and up the veg content.  You can serve that with a simple garden salad and he can have a potato and all his salad extras.  Vary the portion size to suit the eater.

As another suggestion, is there such a thing as a lighter Polish cookbook?  Or a Polish Weight Watchers website that you can look to for inspiration and compromise?  Just a thought.


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 18, 2009)

www.allrecipes.com has a lot of good recipes. Full of flavor and different ways to cook whatever you're looking for. You'll have to look at each one in the category that you're interesting in and make your choices from there. I won't do your research for you, I don't know you, your family or your likes or dislikes. You have to do the work for yourself. That's a good place to start though as they give you the values in all the recipes.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Bilby said:


> I know this isn't really what you are chasing but I can't think of anything that will bridge the gap by recipe alone. If it were me, I would look at making extra when I made the food he likes and freezing the extra portions for other nights.  Also I would look at two soups/stews as they are easy to make and freeze (as a rule), one really thick and heavy one that he will prefer and a lighter, clearer soup that you and your daughter will enjoy.  I know it sounds more but you wouldn't have to do it as often.
> 
> How about changing the veges that you serve so that they are still filling but less starchy.  Give him an extra potato and you and your daughter have more broccoli say.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your comment. 

The croutons/bacon bits was an example of an overall trend.

I suspect you may be right in saying that may not be fixable by recipe alone. I already do your freezing and the vegetable  suggestion. So I guess what I'm doing, although frustrating and time-consuming, is the right thing to do. I posted to see if there was a solution I missed.

I limit chips as much as possible. Light Polish is a possibility, but the rest of the family dislikes the cooking immensely. (How many people do you know go: "Ooo! Let's have Polish tonight?" ha ha

Your kind & intelligent response has been most helpful. Thank you.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> all recipes.com has a lot of good recipes. Full of flavor and different ways to cook whatever you're looking for. You'll have to look at each one in the category that you're interesting in and make your choices from there. I won't do your research for you, I don't know you, your family or your likes or dislikes. You have to do the work for yourself. That's a good place to start though as they give you the values in all the recipes.



I've been here too. Many times. Like many sites, it has many contributors, which makes it lack a certain consistency. Recipe quality (despite the ratings) are all over the map. Thank you nonetheless for the suggestion. =)


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 18, 2009)

matzsy said:


> I've been here too. Many times. Like many sites, it has many contributors, which makes it lack a certain consistency. Recipe quality (despite the ratings) are all over the map. Thank you nonetheless for the suggestion. =)


  What kind of consistency are you looking for? If you pick a recipe out of a thousand, it will still be the same when you look at it tomorrow. And there are probably a lot of different ways to make that one recipe. You have to decide if the ing. will be to your families liking. They're data bank is huge and the storage capacity to hold all the different ones is there. Recipe quality, you should be able to look at it and tell if it's going to work for you and your family. I never look at the rating and neither should you. They're just opinions.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> point? I guess we are just trying to help, but you have found a negative aspect to everything thus far.
> Have you looked at the Sonoma Cookbook that I recommended?



I saw a Williams-Sonoma cookbook on amazon...Could be interesting. I will browse through it at my local bookstore before I buy...Thanks.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 18, 2009)

matzsy said:


> How many people do you know go: "Ooo! Let's have Polish tonight?" ha ha


 
LOL

We have one Polish restaurant in Perth, where I live, and one or two Serbian ones - all heavy foods, and I am yet to try any of them!! But because it is a "novelty" here, there are lots of people here that are curious but we are all too scared of not being able to roll through the door on the way out!!  People always over order when they go, I hear, cos everywhere else you can have two to three courses and just be  pleasantly full. They say that you only need a main at these places. I would love to go to sample some of the foods and get a glimpse into my father's heritage.  I did go to a Russian restaurant in Paris (!) when I was 18 but .... (read that sentence twice and complete it on your own terms!!)

I did try looking up Weight Watchers in Poland but the site seems to have been discontinued.

You know I don't think this is something you will ever solve.  Only your husband can solve this in my opinion cos he is the stumbling block whichever way you turn.  You are trying to battle habits that he doesn't want to give up. He has to want to meet you part way.

Good luck.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 18, 2009)

The Sonoma Diet Cookbook
sonoma diet cookbook - Google Product Search


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> What kind of consistency are you looking for? If you pick a recipe out of a thousand, it will still be the same when you look at it tomorrow. And there are probably a lot of different ways to make that one recipe. You have to decide if the ing. will be to your families liking. They're data bank is huge and the storage capacity to hold all the different ones is there. Recipe quality, you should be able to look at it and tell if it's going to work for you and your family. I never look at the rating and neither should you. They're just opinions.



Very true. I don't know about you, but just looking at the recipe has produced many disappointments. And recipes that read boring are sometimes amazing (my leek soup, for example). And one contributor can have an amazing recipe...then a dud. Food is expensive to experiment with.

It's like drinking out of a firehose at time, isn't it?


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> The Sonoma Diet Cookbook



This is the interesting one I saw  on amazon:

*The Williams-Sonoma Cookbook: The Essential Recipe Collection for Today's Home Cook (Hardcover)*


(grrr...I can't post links yet ) If that one works, I might try the Diet one later.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 18, 2009)

I told you about that specific book because it has many good recipes, with different levels of fats, carbs, etc, depending on one's "level" in the diet. It actually has many great recipes for folks that aren't on the "diet" but want to eat healthy food with variety. The diet book also has a handy pull-out list of foods, easy for use at the grocery store, as well as helpful suggestions as to serving sizes and other tips for healthy eating.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Bilby said:


> I did go to a Russian restaurant in Paris (!) when I was 18 but .... (read that sentence twice and complete it on your own terms!!)



Oh the possibilities! I did go to a restaurant in Paris 4 months ago but ....all I had was quiche! (quick bite, we were  in a hurry...darn!)



Bilby said:


> I did try looking up Weight Watchers in Poland but the site seems to have been discontinued.



Not surprised. 



Bilby said:


> You know I don't think this is something you will ever solve.  Only your husband can solve this in my opinion cos he is the stumbling block whichever way you turn.  You are trying to battle habits that he doesn't want to give up. He has to want to meet you part way.
> 
> Good luck.



Oy! When life hands you lemons, ...wait he doesn't like lemonade either! 

I'll keep trying to find solutions (& look at that Sonoma cookbook someone suggested), but eventually I might have to resign myself to the status quo. Cooking isn't for wimps, is it?

Thanks a million.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I told you about that specific book because it has many good recipes, with different levels of fats, carbs, etc, depending on one's "level" in the diet. It actually has many great recipes for folks that aren't on the "diet" but want to eat healthy food with variety. The diet book also has a handy pull-out list of foods, easy for use at the grocery store, as well as helpful suggestions as to serving sizes and other tips for healthy eating.



I will look at both, thanks.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 18, 2009)

matzsy said:


> Oh the possibilities! I did go to a restaurant in Paris 4 months ago but ....all I had was quiche! (quick bite, we were in a hurry...darn!)


 Should have added that was in 1986!


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you taken the time to look around here?

Your comment about a contributor having an "amazing recipe then a dud" well in my opinion we all can't be winners all the time.I've certainly been there..

I don't think you've given DC the chance.You want perfection and you want it now.
At least here you will most likely have the chance to ask the original poster a question about it.
 DC does have quite a few professional chefs here that do know what they're talking about.The home cooks advice is just as sound..


Munky.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Bilby said:


> Should have added that was in 1986!



I'm still a wee bit older than you...so no worries!


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 18, 2009)

This site looks interesting...
Polish Food | Warsaw Life
Maybe look at individual recipes, then when it asks for things like sour cream, use a low fat version. If it calls for browning in butter, use canola or another vegetable oil, if it uses flour, use a combination of whole grain/white, and use a cornstarch slurry to thicken sauces and gravies (after getting rid of the fat), etc.
There are more and more sausages on the market that are natural, lower in fat. 
Switch out regular potatoes with sweet potatoes or a whole grain rice or pasta.
My husband doesn't like the texture in a lot of veggies, so I'll change that, too. Like he hates a dish of sauteed zucchini but will eat it grated and "disguised" in a spaghetti sauce.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Chef Munky said:


> You want perfection and you want it now.



Not "now" but soon! 

Seeing as I've been trying to solve my dilemma for years, my patience has taken a beating!


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> This site looks interesting...
> Polish Food|Warsaw Life
> Maybe look at individual recipes, then when it asks for things like sour cream, use a low fat version. If it calls for browning in butter, use canola or another vegetable oil, if it uses flour, use a combination of whole grain/white, and use a cornstarch slurry to thicken sauces and gravies (after getting rid of the fat), etc.
> There are more and more sausages on the market that are natural, lower in fat.
> ...



Whatever polish cooking I do, I lighten up already (and oh he notices! )
He dislikes sweet potatoes (I *LOVE* 'em!). He likes veggies fine (no need to hide them, that's childish), just with toppings!

Only one little problem...


matzsy said:


> Light Polish is a possibility, but the rest of the family dislikes the cooking immensely. (How many people do you know go: "Ooo! Let's have Polish tonight?" ha ha.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 18, 2009)

Chef Munky said:


> Have you taken the time to look around here?
> 
> Your comment about a contributor having an "amazing recipe then a dud" well in my opinion we all can't be winners all the time.I've certainly been there..
> 
> ...


Think you may have misinterpretted a post Munky.  Don't think the OP was making any comment re DC, just about looking at the recipes posted on recipe sites as opposed to forums.  Certainly, I haven't read anything that I would interpret in that manner anyway.

And as I have said, the way I read the problem, it is more about accommodating different eating styles more than a specific recipe per se.  Recipes are just a good starting point in trying to tempt another person to a different way of thinking.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

matzsy said:


> I will look at both _[Sonoma cookbooks]_, thanks.



My library has both! Weee! Three weeks of free browsing!


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Bilby said:


> Think you may have misinterpretted a post Munky.  Don't think the OP was making any comment re DC, just about looking at the recipes posted on recipe sites as opposed to forums.  Certainly, I haven't read anything that I would interpret in that manner anyway.
> 
> And as I have said, the way I read the problem, it is more about accommodating different eating styles more than a specific recipe per se.  Recipes are just a good starting point in trying to tempt another person to a different way of thinking.



Well said! Kudos! *throws flowers*


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 18, 2009)

Bilby,

I understood her post,and what she was referring to.

But you know what..?No matter what anyone here says or suggests to her will make her happy.Some people just can't be helped.

My point was look around DC.It's free to.


Munky.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 18, 2009)

Disagree Munky.  The OP can be helped but the problem is unlikely to be solved by looking around DC's recipes or any other recipe forum.  It is not a dietary issue.  She wants to be able to get her husband to change his attitude to food so that she doesn't have to cook separately for him, nor continue to eat food that she and her daughter doesn't like.  

Help and stimulation is what she is after. And reading between the lines, some support/advice to achieve her aim.  Isn't that what our community is reknowned for?  

Somethings are just not that easy to get from reading recipes, either here or elsewhere or from hard copy.  She could have just continued with her Google search if all she was chasing was a recipe. As mentioned earlier, there is no shortage out there.


----------



## GB (Sep 18, 2009)

Bilby said:


> Disagree Munky.  The OP can be helped but the problem is unlikely to be solved by looking around DC's recipes or any other recipe forum.


The OP specifically said...




			
				matzsy said:
			
		

> What I need are recipes/cookbook to bridge the gap.


And Munky was pointing out where she could find those.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 18, 2009)

And in the four pages of this thread, you can read that this was how the OP thought best to achieve the stated aim 





> Please, anyone been in a similar situation? Any suggestions?


 
Sometimes you have to read more than one phrase or sentence to get to the heart of an issue, which isn't going to be found by providing her with a recipe.  A cookbook may be of use but really only to get that inspiration that she is now lacking. 





> I don't know what to cook anymore. It's made me lose my will to cook. So I'm looking for a cookbook to inspire me.


Saying that someone can't be helped is not helpful in the slightest.  Nor is it true in this instance.  It is just not going to be a band-aid fix.


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2009)

Mattie, it sounds to me like you are a bit frustrated and your hubby is a bit stubborn. Can you compromise a bit with him? What we do in our house is post a weekly menu on the fridge and everyone fills in a couple of days. I have stipulations (we don't do the same meat two days in a row, etc) but generally that works. You could then have a night or two that work for you and your daughter and a night or two that your hubby is happy. He can always eat leftovers on the nights he isn't satisfied. If you keep exposing him to different food he may eventually begin to like it, be patient. It took my Dad nearly 50 years of marriage before he began to enjoy any kind of pasta dish. 

Cookbook recommendations...I always suggest Best of Bridge (look online) and as well I'd like to suggest Madame Benoit to you. She was a French Canadian lady and she was able to combine things in ways I think your hubby might enjoy. Happy Googling.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

Alix said:


> Mattie, it sounds to me like you are a bit frustrated and your hubby is a bit stubborn. Can you compromise a bit with him? What we do in our house is post a weekly menu on the fridge and everyone fills in a couple of days. I have stipulations (we don't do the same meat two days in a row, etc) but generally that works. You could then have a night or two that work for you and your daughter and a night or two that your hubby is happy. He can always eat leftovers on the nights he isn't satisfied. If you keep exposing him to different food he may eventually begin to like it, be patient. It took my Dad nearly 50 years of marriage before he began to enjoy any kind of pasta dish.
> 
> Cookbook recommendations...I always suggest Best of Bridge (look online) and as well I'd like to suggest Madame Benoit to you. She was a French Canadian lady and she was able to combine things in ways I think your hubby might enjoy. Happy Googling.



Thanks, I'll check out Best of Bridge. It doesn't have to be Canadian by the way. I have my mom's 1949 paperback copy of Mme Benoit's first book as well as her 1980's main book but cooking has changed so much, the recipes haven't aged well.

50 years! Your mother deserves an award!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow! What a roller coaster of emotion and advice!

Polish food! So heavy! and sometimes, so good! Everyday? I would die of a heart attack in 1 week. I married into a polish family, an American/polish family. They like their traditional foods but have been in America long enought to expand their horizons.

Slow roasted meats, heavy gravies, abundant starches, vegetable doused in cream and cheese sauces, sour cream on EVERYTHING! LOL

Your hubby knows what is good (to him). Now comes the time in every cooks life, teaching that different isn't less good.

I have a question, are you trying to change his habits to make him healthier or to just add variety to your (and your daughter's) diet? If it's the first then you are just going to have to lay down the law. If it's the second then you do have your work cut out for you.

I do not think you will find a recipe to bridge the gap but you may be able to find a menu instead. Pols love their pork, beef and sausages. They love their starches.

Chicken can be heavy or light. The same can be said for boiled potatos. Perhaps you can make up for the lighter fare with the application of a few traditional polish spices. Marjoram, thyme, sage and dill can really turn a chicken into a WHITE EAGLE.


On a different note. I would like to remind everyone that TEXT is a LOUSY medium for emotional content. Words typed in humor can come off as sarcasm. Phrases intended to lend advice can be read as an issuance of orders. Sit back, take a deep breath, think about what the poster really meant and ONLY THEN reply. 

Even if it is unmistakably rude or snarky, do not respond in kind. Lets take the high road people.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I have a question, are you trying to change his habits to make him healthier or to just add variety to your (and your daughter's) diet? If it's the first then you are just going to have to lay down the law. If it's the second then you do have your work cut out for you.



Mostly the second...so i have my work cut out for me. The first would be a bonus.



bigdaddy3k said:


> On a different note. I would like to remind everyone that TEXT is a LOUSY medium for emotional content. Words typed in humor can come off as sarcasm. Phrases intended to lend advice can be read as an issuance of orders. Sit back, take a deep breath, think about what the poster really meant and ONLY THEN reply.
> 
> Even if it is unmistakably rude or snarky, do not respond in kind. Lets take the high road people.



Well said. My intent _was_ humour. Fortunately, I found helpful comments in the end.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 18, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> The Sonoma Diet Cookbook
> sonoma diet cookbook - Google Product Search


 


matzsy said:


> This is the interesting one I saw on amazon:
> 
> *The Williams-Sonoma Cookbook: The Essential Recipe Collection for Today's Home Cook (Hardcover)*
> 
> ...


the book i see is SONOMA diet cookbook and has nothing to do with WILLIAMS-Sonoma cooking and housewares store/products.







$8 new, $6 used from 17 sellers 
By Connie Guttersen - Meredith Books (2006) - Hardback - 287 pages - ISBN 0696231859 
The flavor-filled lifestyle that's sweeping the country just got easier to follow!With its balanced, sane approach to eating, The Sonoma Diet(tm) is more than an eating plan-it's a healthy lifestyle you can live with. You can lose weight while enjoying a delicious balance of whole grains, protein, healthy fats and fresh produce, and The Sonoma Diet(tm) Cookbook shows you how. More than 150 flavorful recipes, from breakfast to dinner, are designed for Wave 1, 2, or 3, so it's easy to tell when each recipe is appropriate. There's even a pull-out guide, so it's easy to follow the diet even when you're on the go. 


The Sonoma Diet Cookbook

i am confused as to how this is linked to williams - sonoma?


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey...are you Canadian? It doesn't say on your profile, but for you to know Best of Bridge is Canadian AND to have Mme 
Benoit in your repertoire suggest you are. 

Try Cooking for the Rushed too. I have picky picky kids (getting better) who like things the way your hubby appears to. I can slap together a palatable meal in minutes and I sub in some healthier options without them realizing it.


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> the book i see is SONOMA diet cookbook and has nothing to do with WILLIAMS-Sonoma cooking and housewares store/products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think that might have just been an "oops".


----------



## msmofet (Sep 18, 2009)

Alix said:


> Think that might have just been an "oops".


 ok cool cuz i am confused enuff on my own ............ i don't need any help!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2009)

Heeheehee! I relate to THAT!


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> The Sonoma Diet Cookbook
> 
> i am confused as to how this is linked to williams - sonoma?



I did not follow the link provided. I  only searched "Sonoma" on amazon and saw the Williams-Sonoma Cookbook (no housewares store/products).


----------



## msmofet (Sep 18, 2009)

i followed the link provided by wyogirl sonoma diet cookbook - Google Product Search and only got the sonoma diet cookbook no williams-sonoma at all.


*The Official Sonoma Diet *

www.*SonomaDiet*.com Enjoy tasty food & lose weight. See Results in 10 days. Free Analysis!  *Sonoma Diet Cookbook *

Amazon.com/*book*s Millions of titles, new & used. Qualified orders over $25 ship free
*Sonoma Diet Cookbook *

*SonomaDiet.Diet*Nation.com *Sonoma Diet Cookbook*! Get The Facts On Diets & Exercises.
*Search Results*


*Shopping results for sonoma diet cookbook*



 The *Sonoma Diet Cookbook*
$8 new, $6 used - 28 stores
The *Sonoma Diet* 
$14.89 new - Barnes & Noble.com
The *Sonoma Diet*
$0.99 new, $0.25 used - 109 stores
*Amazon.com: The Sonoma Diet Cookbook (9780696231858): Connie ... *

In The *Sonoma Diet Cookbook* this translates into a plethora of chicken, fish and even beef dishes, *...* I love this *cookbook*. I am on the *sonoma diet*. *...*
www.amazon.com/*Sonoma*-*Diet*-*Cookbook*.../0696231859 - Cached - Similar
*Amazon.com: The Sonoma Diet Cookbook: Connie Guttersen: Books *

The *Sonoma Diet Cookbook*. 77% buy the item featured on this page: *...* In The *Sonoma Diet Cookbook* this translates into a plethora of chicken, fish and even *...*
www.amazon.com/*Sonoma*-*Diet*-*Cookbook*.../B001JJBORE - Cached - Similar 
Show more results from www.amazon.com


thats just the first half of the first page of the google search though the second half doesn't have any williams-sonoma listed either.


----------



## matzsy (Sep 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i also the link provided by wyogirl sonoma diet cookbook - Google Product Search and only got the sonoma diet cookbook no williams-sonoma at all.





Please read my post again. 





matzsy said:


> I did not follow the link provided. I only searched "Sonoma" on amazon and saw the Williams-Sonoma Cookbook (no housewares store/products).


----------



## msmofet (Sep 18, 2009)

i edited my post to say i followed the link ............

its really not important.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 18, 2009)

I just recommended a healthy cookbook, the OP linked the two. Just to be clear, I am referring to the diet cookbook, which has nothing to do with the housewares line.
I was trying to be helpful.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 18, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I just recommended a healthy cookbook, the OP linked the two. Just to be clear, I am referring to the diet cookbook, which has nothing to do with the housewares line.
> I was trying to be helpful.


 hello there!!


----------

